
Ask HN: Does Anyone Code in D? - Jaruzel
I recently stumbled across the programming language &#x27;D&#x27; which seems to be an evolution of &#x27;C&#x27;.<p>As the title asks, does anyone code in D, and if so, why do you use it over C (or any other language) ?
======
datalist
No, I do not but I wish :)

I got interested in D a few years ago and purchased quite a good introductory
book about it, written by the author of the language
([https://www.bookdepository.com/The-D-Programming-Language-
An...](https://www.bookdepository.com/The-D-Programming-Language-Andrei-
Alexandrescu/9780321635365)).

Overall it really seems a lovely language and - to me - what C++ should have
actually been and - to a certain degree - almost as if it was a love child of
C and Java :).

Unfortunately it is quite a niche and I never came around to actually use it,
be it professionally or on my own. Still, I'd love if I once had the
opportunity to use it.

